# E-mail Alerts



## Smokyg (14/2/14)

Hey @Gizmo

Not sure if you are aware but since about wednesday all the E-mail alerts dont show the actual reply as it used to.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Smokyg said:


> Not sure if you are aware but since about wednesday all the E-mail alerts dont show the actual reply as it used to.



Yip I noticed... Also it appears you can't switch off email alerts and leave the web alerts on... My email beeps then my iPad from Tapatalk then my iPhone from Tapatalk and then my iPhone again with the email alert. 

I never miss a posting on my favourite web site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

You can turn them off under your profile settings somewhere


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> You can turn them off under your profile settings somewhere



I must be blind... I searched and searched... Let me have another looks see... I want to turn off emails but not the web alerts...


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Nope can't find it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

I cant remember myself. But there is a checkbox under your preferences somewhere. Gizz should be able to help

Might only be able via pc


Sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must be blind... I searched and searched... Let me have another looks see... I want to turn off emails but not the web alerts...


its not an easy find:

1) Click on the forum button at the top
2) Select from the Ribbon just below it which watched items category you wanna edit, i.e. watched threads/watched forums
3) (If you do not have any unread watched threads/forums click on the hyperlink that says "show all watched threads/forums") Tick the boxes of the watched threads/forums you want to remove from your watch list.
4) underneath all your watched threads/forums click on the arrow on the right of the dropdown box and select "disable email notification"
5) click the "Go" button next to the dropdown box.


Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/14)

Fixed SmokyG

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> its not an easy find:
> 
> Hope that helps



Oh it SO helped! Thanks a million! It sure is hidden well! But now I have it!


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh it SO helped! Thanks a million! It sure is hidden well! But now I have it!


No prob

Glad I could help


----------



## andro (6/3/14)

Do i have to do that all the time that i start replying to a new forum ? Because i like the alerts on the forum but i dont want emails , and it work as u described except all the time i reply to a new forum i have to redo it from start. Does exist a way we can disable email permanently ?


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

andro said:


> Do i have to do that all the time that i start replying to a new forum ? Because i like the alerts on the forum but i dont want emails , and it work as u described except all the time i reply to a new forum i have to redo it from start. Does exist a way we can disable email permanently ?


See if this works, @andro: Hover over your name top right. Select "Preferences" in the menu that opens up. You will get the window shown below. Make sure the checkbox shown with the yellow arrow is NOT checked, is blank.


----------



## andro (6/3/14)

Done it thanks. Im using my ipad and some of the function are a bit different.


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

andro said:


> Done it thanks. Im using my ipad and some of the function are a bit different.


Let us know if it still is a problem. When will you be back in the country?


----------



## andro (6/3/14)

17 of march

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Hi @andro, I had the same problem, I wanted to disable email alerts

@Matthee's suggestion is right. Once you deactivate that box he showed you - then for all new posts you make, you will not automatically subscribe for email alerts to that thread.

However, the older threads that you have already posted to with that setting on - will still have the email alert. So I still am getting a few email alerts on older threads. The way I combat that is as follows. When I get a new email alert, I go to that thread and post to it, but in the post box at the bottom, click on more options - then deactivate email alerts for that thread. I don't know of any other way to deactivate email alerts from all old threads. Hope it helps.


----------



## andro (8/3/14)

Mine is finally been sorted out by the answer before . Everything is working flawless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (18/6/14)

How do i deactivate email alert for conversation? Is the only one i cant find


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

andro said:


> How do i deactivate email alert for conversation? Is the only one i cant find


Click on "Contact Details" under your name top right, third tick block under "Messaging Preferences" - untick and save changes at the bottom.


----------



## agcigar (26/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> its not an easy find:
> 
> 1) Click on the forum button at the top
> 2) Select from the Ribbon just below it which watched items category you wanna edit, i.e. watched threads/watched forums
> ...



I'm new member here.Thank you for your sharing.


----------

